# 2012 January Challenge ( Post Pictures HERE)



## Blister (1 Jan 2012)

Challenge for January is a bowl

Our Judge for January will be Paul Hannaby

Must be New work for this Challenge 

Maximum size 300cm ( 12" ) diameter 

Any wood type ( Wood type and cost / value will not be taken into consideration ) as this challenge is all about design / shape / form / turning and finishing skills 

Must be turned on a lathe from a single piece of wood / blank 

No enhancements of any type allowed other than sanding sealer and a clear ( Non coloured ) Finishing product 

Entry to be fit for purpose of holding solids and fluids 

Any entry's that look more like a vase or a platter or are outside the rules and requirements will not be judged 

The Judges decision is final ( Any negative comments re judging must be via PM only and not on the open forum ) 

NO Critique or comments on any work until February Please, After the Judging and results.

Please state wood type if known, dimensions and a little about how you made it and what tools and finish you used ( this helps the judge )

Please post 3 images of your work
1 side profile
1 showing the item looking down inside ( general view )
1 With the bowl turned upside down showing the bottom

Image size please use image size 640 x 480 0.3 mp, same previous months

Please notify me your entries are ready ( if our new scoreboard is not up and running by then ) by 10 pm on the 27th January after this time the thread will be locked

Entry’s to be uploaded from 10pm on 27th Jan up until 10pm on the 29th Jan. after this time the thread will be locked for Judging

Results will be given on 31st January


----------



## Leo (27 Jan 2012)

Good luck to all.

Here is my Pepperwood ( hard wood ) bowl for Jan. challenge.
It measures 8" x 3 1/2", I used a 1/2" bowl gouge for all of this bowl and scraped the outside with the gouges blade edge on its side to finish. Oh,I also used a small scraper and a skew chisel to complete the rebate in the bottom.

There is a reason why this bowl grain is not centred in the piece, wood is very scarce over here and this was my largest piece of wood, I did not want to make it too small.
Sanded from 180 to 400 grits and applied a few coats of BLO. and buffed to a finish. I do not personally like the VERY shiny finish for utility bowls like this, I prefer the matt finish so that it can be washed up now and again.

Leo


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Jan 2012)

For my bowl I have chosen a piece of yew. The finished size is 7 1/2” diameter X 3 3/4” high. Turned entirely with my 3/8” spindle gouge. 

Sanded down to 400 followed by 0000 steel wool and burnished with shavings. 2 coats of celulose sanding sealer, 2 coats of hard wax oil on the outside and 2 coats of melamine laquer on the inside. Buffed on my Beal system inside and out. This will get over the possible problem of using yew and make it food safe.


----------



## henton49er (28 Jan 2012)

Here is my little entry for the January 2012 competition. Wood not known (but I believe it is ash), overall size approximately 200mm diameter by 50mm overall height. Bowl section is approx 90mm diameter and 40mm deep, almost semi-circular; diameter was determined by the grain pattern I found on truing up the top face after completing the outside.

Both outside and inside were turned with ½“ and ¼” bowl gouges, final cuts being made with a freshly-sharpened traditional grind ¼” gouge. Sanded from 120 to 600 (part power sanding, part hand sanding) ; sprayed with acrylic sanding sealer and then lightly sanded again with the finer grits, and then Abralon 1000 and 2000. Finished with two coats of clear Chestnut wax, buffed on the lathe with a buffing wheel in a cordless drill and the lathe running quite fast. 

Doesn’t come out too well on the photos, but some of the grain has a delightful greenish tinge to it.

Mike.


----------



## boysie39 (28 Jan 2012)

this is made from rippled ashand measures 280x100.
sanded to 400 grit 2 apps. of sanding sealer cut back
finished with woodwax and burnished with paper towel.


----------



## woodntings (28 Jan 2012)

The wood for my bowl is Mahogany, its 9.5" X 2.5".
I attached the blank to a screw chuck to round up and profile the outside edge, also to cut tenon.
Mounted in O'donnell jaws and hollowed with 3/8" and 1/4" bowl gouge and a little touching up with a round nosed scraper. 
I was going to remove the tenon by mounting in a set of cole jaws but it is 1/2" too wide to fit, so a lot of sanding with a rotary sander to finish the bottom. 
Sanded through the grades from 80 up 400, then applied sanding sealer and sanded 400 to 600 grit with Arbranet.
Liberon Bison wax applied on the outside and food safe oil on inside to finish.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Hesh (28 Jan 2012)

Here is my entry for this month. The wood is Beech and measures 8 1\2" x 3". Initially turned on a screw chuck the outside shape was turned and finished to 600. It was then reversed using the foot and the inside finished to the same grit. It then had three coats of Hard Wax Oil applied before being buffed using the Chestnut Polishing Kit. Tools used included both 1/2 and 1/4 bowl gouges, a Simon Hope small round bar skew \ scraper and the bowl was power sanded inside and out.

Hope you like it.

Steve


----------



## philb88 (28 Jan 2012)

Hi,

Bowl made from London Plane, it's 6" x 1 3/4".

Mounted on a screw chuck and turned round and the tenon cut. Then mounted on my SP chuck with the standard jaws and hollowed out with a 3/8" bowl gouge, and scraped with a roundnose. Sanded to 600 grit, a couple of cut coats of danish oil as I ran out of sealer and a top coat of Ren Wax.

Good Luck to all the newbies like me, and hope all the seniors from last year keep the level high!

PHIL


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (28 Jan 2012)

My first ever competition entry. Finally!! And I did it with two hands!!  

This bowl is padauk, approx 5" diameter, 2" high and internally 1.25" deep.

Started on the screw chuck to turn the outside and base, then onto the chuck for the inside.

Tools use were 3/8" & 1/2" gouges, parting tool and round nose scraper.

Sanded from 120 to 600. 2 coats of shellac sealer and finished with 6 coats of beeswax, cut back with 0000 between all coats.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (28 Jan 2012)

Vary poor rushed token entry for me again  

Not sure of the wood but is was cut off a log and turned green. It was very wet so no finish either.

Due to lathe limits its more a pinch bowl :lol: 

4" diameter by 1-3/4" Bowl is around 1-1/4" deep.


----------



## Haldane (28 Jan 2012)

Hi,

Bowl turned from a piece of ash approx 7"dia x 4"tall, majority of work completed with 3/8" bowl gouge and a scrapper to finish then sanded to 240 grit and a coat of beeswax applied

















Dave


----------



## Wood spoiler (28 Jan 2012)

Here is my bowl

Made from native Walnut and finished with s/s and 22 wax

The outside was turned on a screw chuck. The foot had a spigot to mount in chuck. The bowl was hollowed initially with bowl gouge and then my rolly hollowing tool to create the undercut under the lip and to follow the outer curve. The top photo I have taken from an angle to try to show the undercut. it was then finished inside before reversing to take off the spigot and to finish the foot.

Dimensions: 190 mm x 75 mm, 125mm bowl opening


----------



## Alli (28 Jan 2012)

I turned a small bowl from spalted Beech, it measures 5 1/4” diameter by 2 1/2” high. It was mounted on a screw chuck and the bottom shaped including a tenon. Then reversed and mounted in dovetail jaws of the chuck. The top half was shaped to hopefully match the bottom shape. The inside was hollowed to match the outside shape. 
Tools used 1/2” Bowl Gouge, straight scraper and skew for the tenon, and a BCT hollower. 
Sanded from 120 – 400. 1 coat of sanding sealer. 2 coats of friction polish. Finished with wax.














Cheers David
PS I just hope the pictures are attached #-o


----------



## Blister (28 Jan 2012)

Hi , This is my entry for this month, and as wood used is not part of the judging I have chosen a Ash blank

11 1/2 " Diameter x 2 1/2" high 

Internal bowl hollowed with a undercut rim 

Externally shaped with a slightly tapered in top rim with 2 beads 

Bowl reversed onto Cole jaws and the chuck mount removed sightly concave to allow a stable foot 

Sanded from 120 to 400 final sanding done in forward and reverse to remove any raised grain , sanding sealer , the Hard wax oil x 2 coats , and buffed on my polishing machine


----------



## nev (28 Jan 2012)

My January offering to the gods, an unadulterated bowl. spalted sycamore i think, rescued from the firewood pile. 4" faceplate to start, bottom shaped with 3/8 superflute bowl gouge and an inch square scraper, recessed and finished, reversed and mounted on expandy chuck, hollowed with superflute and round scraper. sanded to 400, then MM pads, cellulose s/s and a fiddes soft wax finish. approx 6.5" x 2.5"


----------



## steadyeddie (28 Jan 2012)

Hi all. My entry is a flared bowl turned from American Maple. 200mm dia x 60mm. Blank was mounted on a screw chuck to shape the outer profile & foot mainly with 3/8 bowl gouge. Re-mounted in Oneway chuck on foot spigot to shape inside of bowl using the same tool. Used home made cole jaws to finish foot. Sanded from 120g to 400g. Then 2 coats of sanding sealer & polished using a lathe mounted polishing mop.

Dave


----------



## dennisk (28 Jan 2012)

More manitoba maple(box elder), sorry guys but I love the stuff and its free. A tree blew over in November and I scooped the bottom 4 feet and here is some of it. Roughed out Jan 6 and finished Jan 13 in a couple of hours. Needless to say, turned wet on a screw with a tenon. Reversed and hollowed and it started to move immediately. Put it in the cole jaws and turned off the tenon. Sanded to 320 and just watched it move for a week. Sprayed with lacquer. I love the little warts on it and the colours and the the knots and the warpage(is that word?).6" diam by 5"high by 1/8" thick. turned with 3/8" bowl gouge. Thanks DK


----------



## Steven (28 Jan 2012)

My entry, Sycamore approx 7"x1.5" done with a 3/8 bowel gouge on a screw chuck finish to 320 grit with Melamine Lacquer on the out side and sanding sealer on the inside.


----------



## Silverbirch (28 Jan 2012)

Here is my entry for the bowl challenge.
Turned from ash, using 1/2" and 3/8" bowl gouges, plus a small round skew for the base and detailing.
Sanded to 400 grit, then finished with cellulose sealer, Renaissance Wax, and buffed.
Dimensions: 240mm diameter and 60mm high.


----------



## cambournepete (29 Jan 2012)

Here's mine, approx 6.5" diameter and 3" high in Field Maple.
Turned using mostly a crown Ellsworth bowl gouge, with a little scraping and too much sanding (down to 600 grit) as the tear out was horrendous.
Reverse chucked wit a pointy tool used for the grooves in the base.

Finished with Chestnut woodwax 22, no sanding sealer.


----------



## L2wis (29 Jan 2012)

My bowl was turned from a beech blank using a faceplate ring to shape the foot and outside shape. I then turned it around and hollowed it out. 

I used a bowl gouge for almost all but I used a parting tool to create the foots inside lip. 

The bowls dimensions are: 6½ inch diameter, 1½ inch deep and just over 1¾ inch tall.

The bowl was finished by sanding up to 600 and then applying chestnut friction polish.


----------



## gregmcateer (29 Jan 2012)

Hi All,
Here's my first ever bowl and my first ever entry - so once the judging is completed, I would really appreciate some C&C's !

Horse chestnut turned green with my 3/8" bowl gouge on a screw-chuck then reversed chucked for hollowing. Air-dried till I could wait no longer. Back on chuck using pencil markings, (Still visible on photos) and trued up, shaped and completed using same gouge as it's all I've got . 

Outside had to be 'completed' on same chucking, as I have not yet braved making extensions for the new Cole Jaws.

Sanded with abranet 150 down to 500, then couple of coats of teak oil.

Diameter 210mm. Height 70mm. Thickness 7mm.
















Please advise whether I should remove the foot, reduce it, or just clean it up.


----------



## Melinda_dd (29 Jan 2012)

Here's my January entry. It was a blank I bought a while ago when I had my smaller lathe... before I figured out the max diameter and couldn't use it, so thought I'ld turn it for this months challenge.

It is Yew, It measure 150mm diameter and 70mm deep. So still not huge but big enough.
It is my most challenging piece that I have turned to date.

It has a large crack in the side, a patch of Bur and a large rotten patch as well! I took my time, was careful and It paid off.
I didn't go for a complex design as I just couldn't bring my self to take too much of the wood off.

I started it on a faceplate for the outside and the recess (recess again because I could waste the wood on a spigot to turn off) tried filling the crack but it didn't work (think because I used medium ca as had no thin and it didn't soak in)
Then put it on my K10 chuck and hollowed.
I used a mixture of a superflute bowl gauge with a standard grind, a small spindle gauge, and a sorby small multi head scraper. A variety due to all the different obstacles in this piece of wood!
Sanded with JFlex from 280-400, a coat of sanding sealer, and 2 coats of friction polish


----------



## duncanh (29 Jan 2012)

Here's my entry. It was originally going to be a test piece for something similar but I'm pleased with how it turned out and didn't have time to explore further.

Wood: unknown
Finish: Chestnut finishing oil buffed with a bristle brush after 3 weeks for the oil to cure.
Size: 18cm diameter, height 4.5cm


----------



## jumps (29 Jan 2012)

size 180mm x 60mm, wall thickness 3mm

wood London Plane - seemed obvious from the spec!

forstner to the upper face to mount, lower turned but foot left as a spigot - centre marked

reversed to spigot

jamb chuck turned from profile guage, non-slip sheet and tail stock to spigot; foot turned and last bit finished by hand

tools - 5/8ths bowl gouge & large skew...

finish - power sanded 240-600, cellulose SS, WW22 using lathe mounted mops


----------



## j1mbr0wn (29 Jan 2012)

My bowl is 7 1/2 inches in diameter and 6 inches tall and made from Elm.

Mostly done with my 3/8 bowl gouge for the undercut i used my undercutting scraper. It was quite a large piece of elm so it was held by my face plate and centre till i got it round and not vibrating all over the place.

The intention was to have it looking like a punch bowl hence the largish foot, 2 coatis of sanding sealer then i used my 1/4 gouge to get a final cut this let me start at 150 grit continuing to 400 then 5 coats Boiled Linseed Oil using 0000 steel wool in between each coat. Took me around 2 days to do the finish as the oil just seemed to evaporate in the the wood even after the sanding sealer, maybe the sanding still took a lot of it back off.


----------



## tpot (29 Jan 2012)

My entry for this month is made from Beech and is approx 6 inches diameter and 2.5 inches deep.

I mounthed the blank using a screwchuck and did the outside profile (using 3/8 bowl gouge) and recess on the bottom (using the gouge and parting tool).
Remounted using my 4 jaw chuck, drilled a central hole to the depth I wanted the bowl to be and then removed and shaped the inside of the bowl (using the gouge).

Sanded through the grits 120, 180, 240, 320 and then sealed using two coats of malamine laquer followed by a very brief buff with burnishing cream so as to not end up too glossy.

Good luck to everyone

Andy


----------



## monkeybiter (29 Jan 2012)

Here's my bid;
Brazillian Mahogony, turned between centres to form spigot then held in chuck. Shaped with spindle gouge and hollowed with bowl gouge and undercut with Sorby Hollowmaster. Foot turned concave, bead detail formed with 1/2" skew.

Outside finished with 50% ss followed by neat ss, inside with melamine laquer for fluids requirement, then Microcrystalline x2.


----------



## CHJ (29 Jan 2012)

27 Entries Topic Locked---ROUND-UP HERE


----------

